# Guilty pleasure songs/bands



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Inspired by the two other threads....Songs or bands that you secretly (or not) love but won't admit it out loud. No shame, swallow hard and divulge 

Spandau Ballet - True. Love this song and makes my wife laugh everytime.
Faith No More - makes my wife cringe everytime


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Aqua


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Veruca Salt


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Alex said:


> Inspired by the two other threads....Songs or bands that you secretly (or not) love but won't admit it out loud. No shame, swallow hard and divulge
> 
> Spandau Ballet - True. Love this song and makes my wife laugh everytime.
> Faith No More - makes my wife cringe everytime


I see nothing guilty in FNM. I love them. They've done some wicked stuff under that name and as side projects. 

I guess David Grey? GF likes him - and so do I now. 
I used to like The Fixx in the '80s. My buddies were all rockers and I had to keep that one to myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2017)

abba


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs. I have eight singles by them.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The recently deceased George Michael. I'm not a WHAM fan, but most of his solo singles are good with me any time anywhere.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Madonna, Britney ("Work Bitch") ABC - always enjoyed Martin Fry's vocal histrionics - plenty of 70's and 80's radio top 40 like the Bee Gees.

This list could get embarrassingly long


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Carly Rae Jespen.

These dancers/backup singers are killing it.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone remember when "Rick Rolls" were a thing? I didn't turn it off, I sang along.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Anyone remember when "Rick Rolls" were a thing? I didn't turn it off, I sang along.


yep, which partly generated some inspiration for this gem by Nick Lowe


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Good heavens...it's a long way from White Rabbit but...maybe it's the knee deep in the hoopla!
Trend setting mannequin challenge, green screening and now I know where the dice from Bad Company's Stright Shooter album cover went!

[video]


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Band: Styx

Song: Ra-Ra-Rasputin, Russia's famous love machine.

Writer: Burt Bacharach


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Pet Shop Boys
Daft Punk



KapnKrunch said:


> Band: Styx
> 
> Song: Ra-Ra-Rasputin, Russia's famous love machine.


There's a South Park episode where they show Cartman's tic that whenever someone starts singing "Come Sail Away" by Styx, he can't help from singing the _entire song._
Well, I have this tic where if someone mentions "Rasputin", I have to post this particular video!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't like calling anything I like a guilty pleasure--if I like it--I like it.
I do have some suff that might surprise people that I like that song or band.

But here's an example--Puffy AmiYumi--some cool guitar in this:


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

The Sign by Ace of Base. Goddamn I love that song.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Van Halen, the best party rock ever written. This is what happens when a Guitar God fronts a garage band.

Post Modern Jukebox.

Any number of classical artists.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Alex said:


> Inspired by the two other threads....Songs or bands that you secretly (or not) love but won't admit it out loud. No shame, swallow hard and divulge
> 
> Spandau Ballet - True. Love this song and makes my wife laugh everytime.
> Faith No More - makes my wife cringe everytime


Gotta admit , True is a masterpiece. Too bad the band's other out put blows; the rest of that album is unlistennable (it was in the bargain bin; worth it for the single). Faith No More is hardly a guilty pleasure (not a 1 hit wonder and actually somewhat seminal).

Some of mine:

You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) - Dead or Alive
most of the Bull album by Bootsauce
Sunglasses at Night - Corey Heart
I'm Free - The Soup Dragons
Unbelievable - EMF
just about everything by Pop Will Eat Itself
Danger! High Voltage - Electric Six

In closing, remember that soundtracks matter and can make all the difference:








Mooh said:


> Van Halen, the best party rock ever written.


I don't think you get to call a band as popular as Van Halen a guilty pleasure.... and I'll see your best party rock title with:


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I still like some of Partridge Family stuff. Solid pop tunes played by the Wrecking Crew and David Cassidy has a unique vocal style.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Paul Young - I'm Gonna Tear Your Playhouse Down

There was a live video of it on heavy rotation in the 80's. Pino Palladino on bass. They totally tore that playhouse down live. Burned it to the f'n ground. Paul sliding across the stage like a madman. Blew me away.

I've never found that exact video since. It's probably out there, but my king fu, she not so good.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Bread


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Devo


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

and this too

\


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

and


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

and...............


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is not a guilty pleasure! I love these guys. Amazing Lead guitar Nalle Colt! Saw them with AC/DC


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Lola said:


> Devo


Devo rocks. Not a guilty pleasure at all in my mind.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lola said:


> Devo


Way to go Lola. One of the unappreciated bands. 

"Devo" stands for "de-evolution" -- i.e. "we are not getting better, we are getting worse." 

Love it. A lot of what they do is a spoof on "progress". 

Mark Mothersbaugh did the soundtrack for the Lego movie: "What's your favourite song... mine's 'Everything is Awesome'." "Mine too."


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is some serious bad ass sass! I love this song!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Went through the list and the closest thing from everyone else is Devo, but I never go out of my way to listen to them. I do listen to 'Space Ambient' but that is because I suffer insomnia. I listen to it in low light about an hour before I go to bed. So I guess it isn't really a guilty pleasure, but I do find it soothing. 

The closest music to a guilty pleasure, I guess, are the John Williams film scores, particularly Star Wars.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember snagging this album at Records on Wheels. Catchy pop rock stuff that I hid behind my Zeppelin and Who vinyl in my milk crate.I may have even put a plastic liner between them!

[video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember holding hands with my first crush at the skating rink while this was playing. Can't help but wonder how it would sound as a punk or metal version! 

[video]




Or similar vintage . I loved this one

[video]


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I never used to like his music, but in the past couple years I have really been digging Billy Idol


there is some great guitar riffing and playing going on in some of his tunes.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Some more power pop. It rocked a little harder than Sugar Sugar.

[video]




Can anyone hear a little Adam Sandler/Happy Gilmore in the vocals of this one? 

[video]


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

Martha and the Muffins, especially Echo Beach.






B-52's.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Maybe _I'm _misunderstanding 'guilty pleasure'? Some of this stuff listed is seminal music, IMO. Nothing I would be embarrassed to play in public or hide from my friends. YMOV.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That song by Sweet, Fox on the run. That was playing when I got my hand slammed in a car door. Wow these songs open the floodgates of many memories!

Good and bad.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I love this song. Rebellion is my middle name. Don't eff with me is what I am hearing. This scene brings back memories of me telling my Dad at the dinner table to f*ck off and moving out at 16 years of age. A lot more to then story then this but I won't get into it. I wasn't going to take his shit anymore.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mark has not lost his voice at all. He's still as amazing as ever. Take a listen to the first video from 1997 and the second from 2016. This band should of been inducted into the Rock roll hall of fame but never was. What a shame! He also plays a Parker. Yeah!










If this doesn't rock your Saturday, I don't know what will.

This is a good start to a great day. Enjoy your Saturday everyone. My day off. Life is excellent!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Band: Styx
> 
> Song: Ra-Ra-Rasputin, Russia's famous love machine.
> 
> Writer: Burt Bacharat


Styx deserve way more retro nostalgia than they get. So many hits in their day. No they weren't cool, not even ironically . But great music nonetheless.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

For me, it's 70s disco...
Village people, commodores etc.




How the hell can you not be happy listening to this, even in this jaded generation?

Epitome of cool:





Just fun to listen to, and probably more fun to play:




This cd got me through painting the first house I owned.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Took me a bit to remember this guilty song.......


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Took me a bit to remember this guilty song.......


This is in my top 10. I never tire of watching this video. The dancing and the Fx are amazing. 

Isn't amazing how diverse our tastes are in music?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Styx deserve way more retro nostalgia than they get. So many hits in their day. No they weren't cool, not even ironically . But great music nonetheless.


Styx were quite unique in their history,very proggy,especially in the early years before they released Equinox.
Very much a Jekyll and Hyde type band
You had the rocking tunes and then you had the almost show tune/schmaltzy type songs .
The biggest hits,were the latter,so that is what what most people associate them with.
Their Crystal Ball tour was my first "name band" concert,I don't listen to them much anymore,but some tunes bring back fond memories.
JY is a great rock guitar player,plays for the song .


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> Aqua


Oh yeah!


----------

